# Looking for info on Kinder Goats



## fjorddreamer (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum, although I'm an active participant of the Backyard Chicken forum.

I'm looking for information about Kinder goats.....from people who have them.  I've read about them, of course, but would love to see pictures and opinions from people who actually own them. 

I'm from Canada and am not having any luck finding any Kinders.  We are really interested in possibly starting our own herd, but can't find any available.

Any information would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## fjorddreamer (Sep 16, 2009)

Isn't there anyone on here who has Kinder goats????!!!


----------



## texasbartrambaby (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a pair of kinder does - a first generation and a third generation. Love them both!


----------



## fjorddreamer (Sep 21, 2009)

texasbartrambaby said:
			
		

> I have a pair of kinder does - a first generation and a third generation. Love them both!


Thanks for your response.  Do you have any pictures!!     I'd love to see what they look like.   I haven't had any luck finding a place to buy any.   I'm sure there must be at least a few in Canada!!


----------



## texasbartrambaby (Sep 21, 2009)

I got my girls from this lady here in Texas - my girls are on her webpage under Kinder goats. Won't help you much in Canada, but she has some great links to other breeders and info on the goats. My babies are Blacker and CZ under the Kinder page ...

www.numoorfarms.com


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Sep 21, 2009)

I went to the Puyallup Fair (Western Washington) yesterday in hopes of seeing some.  NONE - I was told they are still too rair.

I did see one Mini Nubian that was just precious and I must say I preferred the look slightly over the Kinder.  The ear's were more nubian looking ears, where the kinders I've seen stick out a little like airplane ears.

I was told by a kinder breeder that the kinder milk is creamier and sweeter than the mini nubians.


----------



## texasbartrambaby (Sep 21, 2009)

I absolutely love my Kinders - CZ has much bigger teats and is so easy to milk. Blacker is also quite easy to milk. I have not tasted other goats milk - but my family and I love the kinder milk and its is quite sweet and creamy. We moved directly from store cow milk to kinder milk with no complaints. 

Like I said before, you can look at the link I provided and see my girls and I think Blacker's twins from this summer are also on there. I have had so much fun with the girls and they are very sweet. I think they weigh in around 80 lbs or so, Blacker is smaller than CZ. They are producing for us about 6 to 8 lbs per doe each day; it works out great for my family of 6 but there is not usually much extra so I haven't tried to do cheese or soap yet. Any extra goes to our chickens and dogs!


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Sep 22, 2009)

I love my Kinders and love my does ears, when they run, they look like they have pigtails.






They are also the first goats I've ever had and they are friendly.  Even the buck is wonderful!!


----------



## fjorddreamer (Sep 22, 2009)

texasbartrambaby said:
			
		

> I absolutely love my Kinders - CZ has much bigger teats and is so easy to milk. Blacker is also quite easy to milk. I have not tasted other goats milk - but my family and I love the kinder milk and its is quite sweet and creamy. We moved directly from store cow milk to kinder milk with no complaints.
> 
> Like I said before, you can look at the link I provided and see my girls and I think Blacker's twins from this summer are also on there. I have had so much fun with the girls and they are very sweet. I think they weigh in around 80 lbs or so, Blacker is smaller than CZ. They are producing for us about 6 to 8 lbs per doe each day; it works out great for my family of 6 but there is not usually much extra so I haven't tried to do cheese or soap yet. Any extra goes to our chickens and dogs!


Thanks for sending the web link.  I enjoyed the pictures!  They're adorable!   The Kinders are EXACTLY what we want!!!   If only I could find some!!


----------



## fjorddreamer (Sep 22, 2009)

OHMYKIDS said:
			
		

> I love my Kinders and love my does ears, when they run, they look like they have pigtails.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/363_ginger.jpg
> 
> They are also the first goats I've ever had and they are friendly.  Even the buck is wonderful!!


What a sweetheart!  So cute!  Thanks so much for writing me.  I appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## Rosewynd (Sep 26, 2009)

I have two kinder doelings (unregistered) and have been looking for a buckling for months.


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Sep 26, 2009)

I might be able to refer someone to ya, what state are you in?


----------



## KinderKorner (Oct 23, 2009)

I am on Backyard Chickens. But after seeing this topic I had to reply.

Kinder Goats are very very rare.

I have a herd on the IL/MO border. 

I have 8 does, 2 bucks. 7 Does are due to kid in the spring.

I am currently purchasing more to grow my herd in size.

Kinder Goats are WONDERFUL goats. They are little and sweet, and great milkers. Their broad size makes them good enough for meat too.

I personally love the airplane ears myself.

The only problem I have with them, is there isn't much color in them. Mostly black and brown. I am working on getting spots into the breed.

I would love to answer any questions you may have, too bad you weren't closer or you could buy some babies in the spring.

I highly reccommend Kinders for anyone. They really are the perfect goat. And they are suppose to have some of the best tasting milk as well.

Kelsee at Kinder Korner


----------



## KinderKorner (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi We have Kinders and love them. If you can't find Kinders, you 
may have to start your own line with registered nubian and pygmy
buck. You can go to freewebs.com/kinderkorner to see some of 
ours. We have had goats for 3 yrs but Kinders only 1 yr and can't
wait for babies in the spring. Bear in mind our website is under construction. I understand that is is difficult to import goats in but
can be done. Good luck.
Lisa


----------



## Rosewynd (Nov 21, 2009)

I found my buckling!!  And, since the breeder had a couple of doelings available, those came home with him!

I LOVE these little goats.


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 21, 2009)

Photos please!!


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Nov 22, 2009)

I was looking to start out with kinders as well, but couldn't find any locally that were affordable.

I ended up getting 6 month old brother and sister, reg wether and doeling nubians.

I may breed the doeling next year to a reg pigmy for my own 1st generation kinder.


----------



## Rosewynd (Nov 25, 2009)

[/url][/img]

This is my new Kinder buckling.  He was born in Feb 09, so is just 9 months old.


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 25, 2009)

Glad you figured out how to post photos!  It took me a while to learn how to do that too. 

He's cute!


----------



## Blue Skys (Jan 15, 2010)

I've started my quest for Kinders!! 

If I can't find anyone locally and begin my own herd of Kinders with a Nubian doe and Pygmy buck, are there any breeding issue?  Do they breed naturally or would I have to AI?


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 16, 2010)

We just started on our kinder herd with a registered pygmy BUCK and 2 registered nubian does this past Fall.

Our buck is on the shorter side and so there were a few issues with breeding.   First heat we put them in the breeding stall alone and poor Mr. Attitude got very frustrated trying unsuccessfully to breed the doe.  I heard that some does will accommodate by lowering themselves to the buck's level, we weren't so fortunate.

For her second heat cycle, with hay bales surrounding the doe for the difference in height , we are expecting our first generation kinders in March 2010.


----------



## Blue Skys (Jan 19, 2010)

Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 19, 2010)

I still mostly likely have a doeling for sell. She is a beauty. Black and white and cute. Good genetics and blood-lines. 

We let our boys have a step up to breed the nubians too.


----------



## fjorddreamer (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm still on my quest to find Kinder goats...but there seem to be none in Canada anymore.  I realize I could start my own herd with a registered pygmy and nubian, however, I'm even having trouble finding registered pygmies around here.   Oh, how I wish I could buy some registered Kinders from the U.S. and have them flown here, but I'm sure the expense would be ridiculous.  :-(    Anyone happen to be coming for a visit that could smuggle a baby kinder in their carry-on bag???


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 23, 2010)

If it makes you feel better, I waited for 2 years on several lists to get two Kinder Babies. It was by chance the lady's father suddenly got health problems and she offered most of her herd to us.  

Also there are NO pygmys around her registered. Actually you have to drive several hours to get any registered goats around here. I live in the sticks were papers don't matter.

I drove 14 hours to pick up my pygmy last month. 

There are a TON of nice pygmies in Ohio. If you could just figure out how to get them across the border you would be good. You might look into it.


----------



## mandos94ss (May 12, 2010)

I just got 2 now month old kinder boys. 1 buck and 1 wether. I'm waiting to see if I get a doe from the the Petting Farm I got the boys. they are not registered but my family loves them. I'll breed "Oreo" to my pygmy does and hopefully a kinder female. both of the boys have spots. good luck on your search. I too am a first time goat owner. they are a lot of fun .I' in California, Bay Area. there are some from time to time on craigslist. here are the pics.















and my Does


----------

